# GMO-corn falling to root-borers



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Organic Bytes #294: Monsantoâs Frankencrops Toppling, Peaceful Uprising, 350.org



> _ "In late July, scientists in Iowa documented... corn rootworms ...that can happily devour [GMO] corn
> [meant] to kill them. Monsanto's corn [expresses] a toxic gene [- the GMO-corn] accounts for 65%
> of the [USA-]corn planted... The superinsects [were] also [found] in Illinois & Minnesota." _


well, that was quick - Now what, fellas? Make it more-toxic? :nonod:


----------



## ayanatsume (Aug 30, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> well, that was quick - Now what, fellas? Make it more-toxic? :nonod:


Yes, I think it's more toxic then. We already know what GMO could bring to us. That's why I hate this big GMO companies especially Monsanto wherein they were actually the worst company in 2011 according to this article (GMO Dangers & Labeling - Monsanto "Worst Company of 2011").


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Monsanto Claims to Ditch Herbicide While Selling More of It | Mother Jones

the company's 2 main segments: 
'Seeds & Genomics' - seeds, obviously, plus licensing fees on GMOs; 
& 'Ag. Productivity' - essentially chemicals, mainly Roundup in various forms.

Seeds & Genomics is larger, re overall sales, but good old Ag-Productivity's 
sales went from $824M in 2nd-quarter 2012 to $1.12 *billion* in the same 
period of 2013 - a 36% increase.

Seeds & Genomics grew $3.92B to $4.35B over the same time - only 10%.

herbicide re total sales went from 17% in 2nd-quarter 2012, to 20% in the the same period of 2013.

More, for every business line but one - *corn seed & traits* - sales fell in second-quarter 2013 
compared to 2nd-quarter 2012. Corn grew from $2.816B to $3.28B, a 16% gain. 
Everything else - soybeans, cotton, vegetables, etc. - stagnated.

QUOTE,
_"In short, Monsanto's growth now depends largely on corn & Roundup."_


----------

